# Is cramming into tight spaces normal?



## ohiobr (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello,

Just started my first betta tank and I'm wondering about some of my betta's quirky behavior. 

He seems to enjoy stuffing himself into tight spaces and staying there for a prolonged period of time. He does it all throughout the day both when the light is on and off. He doesn't appear to have any lesions, parasites, or infections (though admittedly I'm not really experienced in spotting these). Is this normal behavior for a betta?

Here he is stuffing himself into a nook under his little bridge.


He also likes to jamb himself into the middle of both plants and between the thermometer and the tank wall. 


And just for kicks here's Fulgrim doing his best to intimidate my cell phone.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How long have you had him?Honestly,they do this to hide.Add more plants and in a few days or so he should come out more.The environment they come from are heavily planted rice paddies,or streams with black water and leaf litter.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a betta that looks just like your last pic


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

ohiobr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just started my first betta tank and I'm wondering about some of my betta's quirky behavior.
> 
> ...


You have a nice looking Crown-tail Betta. Glad to see that he is in a nice size tank, with proper filtration and a heater. 

This is normal behavior as far as I can tell, I own The Betta Boutique, specializing in Betta Fish. Whenever I introduce the Betta to his tank he will hide for a few days or longer depending on the fish. As they get used to their new environment they will come out more. As long as none of your decorations have sharp edges that can hurt them he should be alright. Adding a background and a few more plants would be a good idea, too.


----------



## BrianL1577 (Jan 27, 2011)

Give it time, it will soon learn where its fed, and it will begin to come out more as it gets used to its environment.


----------



## BrianL1577 (Jan 27, 2011)

Give it some time and he will get used to the tank, and its feeding schedule, and will come out more often.


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

My son's betta Speedy will cram into the space behind the filter nozzle at the top of the tank. It is normal for them to hide in a tight space.


----------

